# Tara Reid – Liebes-Aus kurz vor der Hochzeit!



## Mandalorianer (23 Apr. 2010)

Tara Reid – Liebes-Aus kurz vor der Hochzeit!
Sie hatte sich doch schon so darauf gefreut, in ihr weißes Kleid zu schlüpfen. Jetzt hat sich Tara Reid angeblich von ihrem deutschen Lebenspartner Michael Axtmann getrennt. Erst im Januar verkündete das Paar die Verlobung. In Taras Facebook-Account steht nun aber plötzlich „Single“ im Beziehungsstatus zu lesen. Das sagt wohl alles.

Noch vor einem Monat berichtete die 34-jährige Schauspielerin froh über ihre sommerlichen Hochzeitspläne: „Die Feier wird nicht klein, auch nicht groß. Es wird nett, mit genau der richtigen Anzahl an Gästen. Ich möchte mit meinen engsten Freunden und der Familie feiern. Es soll wie in einem Märchenland sein. Die Gäste sollen staunen und viel Spaß haben.” Tara hatte auch schon genaue Vorstellungen von ihrem Traumkleid: „Ich wollte schon immer märchenhaft wie Cinderella aussehen. Es gibt nur einen Tag in deinem Leben, an dem du dich so kleiden kannst. Ich will eine Prinzessin sein.“ Zum angeblichen Liebes-Aus äußerte sich Tara Reid selbst bislang öffentlich nicht.

Jetzt hat Tara Reid über ihr Management die Trennung bestätigt. Die geplante Hochzeit für den 22. Mai wurde abgesagt.

*Armes Taralein , bei CB gibts auch schöne Männer 

Gruss das Gollum*


----------

